# Why have a POTBELLY pig?



## Bedste (Aug 15, 2011)

If you have animals to produce, I understand having a hog.... to put meat in the freezer, but why have a PBP?  Just a pet?


----------



## elevan (Aug 15, 2011)

PBP can be put into your freezer too  

They just provide less meat than a hog...but they have the benefit of being easier to handle when they are alive.

If you have a small family and / or a small farm a PBP is a great addition for meat.

They can also be pets...but to me a pig is a pig and pigs are pork    You can get bacon, small ham and more from a PBP.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 16, 2011)

We've put a couple PBs in the freezer.


----------



## currycomb (Aug 16, 2011)

the one i had was to teach the horses not to be afraid of them. it worked, when the kids went to fair, their horses weren't spooked by the hogs at the end of the arena.


----------



## Jen4 (Sep 11, 2011)

Mine is my pet.


----------

